# Big Als Ray sting ray stand 48"x13"



## Canadianbettas

Anyone know how sturdy this thing is? 

I have a 33 gallon long on it.. I am converting in the summer to a 55 gallon, will this thing be able to hold? 

It honestly looks kinda cheap... lol


----------



## carmenh

People love to bash them, but I've used them for many years and have never had a problem. They're particle board, so I would never recommend dis- and re-assembling them, and you have to be careful getting them wet, but for the price, IMHO, they are acceptable. Assuming that it's been treated well, it will hold a 55 no problem. 
I've got a 90, a 75, and a 40 on them...


----------



## Canadianbettas

carmenh said:


> People love to bash them, but I've used them for many years and have never had a problem. They're particle board, so I would never recommend dis- and re-assembling them, and you have to be careful getting them wet, but for the price, IMHO, they are acceptable. Assuming that it's been treated well, it will hold a 55 no problem.
> I've got a 90, a 75, and a 40 on them...


Alright thanks I think it should be ok...  just needed confirmation


----------



## pat3612

Whwn I put it together I used wood glue also went to Walmart and grabbed a couple of cans of clear coat and sprayed it that way it wont bubble if water spills on it and you dont get it right away.


----------



## Kooka

I also have a 75 gal on one of these stands and so far, so good... However, if I were to get the same tank and stand again, I would have gone with a solid-wood or built one myself. For anything under 40 gallons though, these stands are good bang for your buck.


----------



## 12 Volt Man

the only thing you need to watch with these stands, is, as mentioned, water damage.

I worked at big als hamilton for several years and during that time I had to take down two in store display tanks that were on stingray stands because they were going to collapse. Some of you may remember at the old store (pre 2000) the 90g reef display that was at the fish room entrance. that was was leaning to one side from water damage LOL

I like the steel stands sold by BA's made by hamilton manufacturing.

they are solid as a rock, will never wear out, and you can put another tank underneath them which is bonus


----------



## zfarsh

I have the sting ray stand with a 75 gallon for a few months now. I have put a padded cushion (its a floor mat sold at wallmart at 20$ for a large amount, and i use this for the bottom of all aquariums, and they have it at Canadian Tire too) between the tank and the stand, to make the aquarium sit more straight and reduce the amount of water. I also put some transparent tapes on the sides of the top of the stand.

However, i feel either the tape is getting in the way or maybe the wood bends a bit with time and water. Thus, i will make a re-enforcement for the middle part which you normally put the cannister filter in. To me, this looks like the weakest part, not the sides or edges. What i should have done in the begining is on top of having the pad, i should have put an extra 1" thick wood at the top of the stand that i would have bolted down. Then i would only need about 4 of the 2"x2" re-enforcement woods inside to make it more solid. However, as that is too late, and i am not dis-assembling my tank, what i am planing, is put the 1" thick wood just bellow the top of the stand, giving it a bit more meat, where the inside doors are, and put 2 to 4 of the 2x2 wood vertically (or 2x4), and that should resolve the issue permanently.

The modifications should be simple/cheap enough that it is still cheaper (in my case nicer too cause i needed the oak pale color not available from big al for their hardwood). Will let you guys know how that goes, and maybe take pictures of what i finally decide to do. I believe the stingray is upgradable.

By the way, here is a similar mat/pad to help reduce the wetness / stability on sale at Canadian Tire. I use it between the tank and top of the stand, and maybe even between the floor and the bottom of the stand:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...Fatigue+Foam+Floor+Mat,+Diamond.jsp?locale=en


----------



## Canadianbettas

zfarsh said:


> I have the sting ray stand with a 75 gallon for a few months now. I have put a padded cushion (its a floor mat sold at wallmart at 20$ for a large amount, and i use this for the bottom of all aquariums, and they have it at Canadian Tire too) between the tank and the stand, to make the aquarium sit more straight and reduce the amount of water. I also put some transparent tapes on the sides of the top of the stand.
> 
> However, i feel either the tape is getting in the way or maybe the wood bends a bit with time and water. Thus, i will make a re-enforcement for the middle part which you normally put the cannister filter in. To me, this looks like the weakest part, not the sides or edges. What i should have done in the begining is on top of having the pad, i should have put an extra 1" thick wood at the top of the stand that i would have bolted down. Then i would only need about 4 of the 2"x2" re-enforcement woods inside to make it more solid. However, as that is too late, and i am not dis-assembling my tank, what i am planing, is put the 1" thick wood just bellow the top of the stand, giving it a bit more meat, where the inside doors are, and put 2 to 4 of the 2x2 wood vertically (or 2x4), and that should resolve the issue permanently.
> 
> The modifications should be simple/cheap enough that it is still cheaper (in my case nicer too cause i needed the oak pale color not available from big al for their hardwood). Will let you guys know how that goes, and maybe take pictures of what i finally decide to do. I believe the stingray is upgradable.
> 
> By the way, here is a similar mat/pad to help reduce the wetness / stability on sale at Canadian Tire. I use it between the tank and top of the stand, and maybe even between the floor and the bottom of the stand:
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...Fatigue+Foam+Floor+Mat,+Diamond.jsp?locale=en


Good ideas keep us updated.. I had similar ideas to yours but haven't carried them out.

I am worried now because i did spill water on the stand awhile ago


----------



## bob123

I have three of these stands with 90 gallon tanks on each and have for more than three years no problem.


----------



## df001

Do the stingray stands have an open back? or do they have a partial (ie top and bottom/ or sides)? the few I've seen seem really to rely on the very minor ability of the fastener to resist tear-out. Which in composite products is minimal at best.

I wonder if like Ikea stuff, they would benefit from slight modification while assembling - such as gluing all joints with PL premium, adding a solid back panel to keep the cabinet square and to help transfer the load more evenly. etc.

I've found that minor tweaks like that can be super cheap and make very significant increases in the durability of an item.

df


----------



## Will

Aquarium stands eventually will get wet. There's no getting around it.

I don't comprehend why people would sell/buy something, so vulnerable to the very substance it is meant to hold... Sure they are cheap, cheap is as cheap does... -or something dumb/clever like that. I guess I'm peronally not careful enough to ensure prevention of any water on the stand.

Beyond that, I guess I gotta say that these are REALLY ugly imo.


----------



## Canadianbettas

Soo... today my filter malfunctioned i noticed it.. like almost instantly ther ewas water spillage all over the bottom of stand.. where (you open the cabinet) my canister is in there.. leaked a bunch of water.. ... i cleaned it up fast though...

is this something to worry about??? :|


----------



## zfarsh

I personally put my canister in a small bucket to give me some protection. I have had some spills though do to inatention. Mine is still working.


----------



## Will

Canadianbettas said:


> Soo... today my filter malfunctioned i noticed it.. like almost instantly ther ewas water spillage all over the bottom of stand.. where (you open the cabinet) my canister is in there.. leaked a bunch of water.. ... i cleaned it up fast though...
> 
> is this something to worry about??? :|


watch for bubbling.


----------



## carmenh

I would think that it would be fine, but like Will said, watch for bubbling. If it's just the plastic layer, glue stick fixes it. If you see expansion of the particle board, you may want to add reinforcement...
And as stated, keeping he filter in a container is a good idea. I always used an unused cat litter pan.


----------



## Canadianbettas

Thanks guys..

So far no bubbling.. seems ok.. and yes..the bucket idea.. will be doing that from now on!! lol


----------



## df001

If you got the water up quick enough it wont have penetrated deep enough to be a significant issue, remember that the veneer/paint on particle board is fairly impervious. Where the issue is is anywhere there is an exposed unfinished edge, ie the back of the stand or where a panel buts up against another. If you are really concerned, give the stand a few days to dry thoroughly then caulk all the joints/edges to seal them. Wont make it waterproof but will significantly help with water resistance.


----------



## Canadianbettas

Everything seems ok..

I'm gonna switch out to a 55 gallon over the next week.. hopefully its still good to even hold that


----------

